# Kick That Reo?



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Lol, that thread title is a liiiiiitle bit misleading... 

Has anybody here ever tried using a Kick or Kick2 in their Reo?
Seeing as my biggest pain with a Reo is that it is unregulated... a Kick would solve that (or at least i THINK it would).

Obviously that would mean stepping the battery down by 1 size, but the idea might have merit methinks.


----------



## Silver (14/8/14)

Not that I know of @WHeunis 
But I suspect if you check out the Reosmods section on ECF you may well find some folk that have done it
I also know that Reosmods have developed a VV version before, many folk overseas have it, but not sure if its still in production


----------



## Danny (14/8/14)

@WHeunis you got me with the title. Only opened it because I thought finally someone is smashing the REO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

I have never seen that done to a Reo. With the Reo's configuration and shape doubt if it would be very practical. 
Before the gold contacts, some people did replace the hot spring with a fuse for more extreme sub ohm vaping. 
There are a few bottom feeding regulated box mods on the market, but extremely expensive.
You probably do not want to hear this, but my conscience dictates - so please bear with me: For me the difference between a regulated vape and a vape on a mechanical device is so little, that the pros of a Reo easily outweighs the pro of a constant power delivery, which by the way is not really that constant. From all reports, at around 3.6V performance of a regulated device starts declining, which is more or less the point at which most would replace their batteries in a mech. I have personally tried both the Cana 30W and the IPV 50W, which only underlined for me that I far prefer a Reo. I have come across just one person that has said that he immediately picks up and does not like the power decline of a mech. If you fall in that category, of course a regulated device is the answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> If you fall in that category, of course a regulated device is the answer.


 
Sadly, after using my friend's Mech (the one that also gave me a few ml's of his homebrew juices when I started) I realized within 5 minutes that I could feel the performance slipping.

So, yeah. I know why I want a regulated device. I have tested in person.


----------



## Limbo (14/8/14)

No doubt about it. I change my batteries at 3.8-3.9v. Difference becomes obvious.


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

I must say that with all the people who swear by the Reo u have become quite intrigued.
If only it had a battery indicator, charge by usb and maybe short circuit detection it would be everything i want.


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Sadly, after using my friend's Mech (the one that also gave me a few ml's of his homebrew juices when I started) I realized within 5 minutes that I could feel the performance slipping.
> 
> So, yeah. I know why I want a regulated device. I have tested in person.


Eureka, now we know too. You are volt sensitive! No doubt, you need a good regulated device. Check out this atomizer for a dripper like experience that can be had on a regulated device, but for that a SVD will not have enough power.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> I have never seen that done to a Reo. With the Reo's configuration and shape doubt if it would be very practical.
> Before the gold contacts, some people did replace the hot spring with a fuse for more extreme sub ohm vaping.
> There are a few bottom feeding regulated box mods on the market, but extremely expensive.
> You probably do not want to hear this, but my conscience dictates - so please bear with me: For me the difference between a regulated vape and a vape on a mechanical device is so little, that the pros of a Reo easily outweighs the pro of a constant power delivery, which by the way is not really that constant. From all reports, at around 3.6V performance of a regulated device starts declining, which is more or less the point at which most would replace their batteries in a mech. I have personally tried both the Cana 30W and the IPV 50W, which only underlined for me that I far prefer a Reo. I have come across just one person that has said that he immediately picks up and does not like the power decline of a mech. If you fall in that category, of course a regulated device is the answer.


 

This is when you replace the battery on a mech yea, but when you feel that drop on a regulated device you just step up the wattage a few and you get your full powered vape back... Not for long yes and this does increase the discharge rate, but the overall experience is far more satisfying and diverse. This is of course my opinion  Mechs, when set up just right can provide amazing vapes 

for me regulated is where its at!


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I must say that with all the people who swear by the Reo u have become quite intrigued.
> If only it had a battery indicator, charge by usb and maybe short circuit detection it would be everything i want.


 
Don't worry mate, some of us Reonauts felt much the same way along this journey. I'm sure there's a Reo with your name on it out there waiting to be discovered.


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Limbo said:


> No doubt about it. I change my batteries at 3.8-3.9v. Difference becomes obvious.


Yes, it differs from person to person. I change at around 3.8 but can tolerate down to 3.6. But @WHeunis can feels the difference probably at around 4.0 so for him a regulated device is an absolute must imo.


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

my reo is regulated! lol i regularly change batteries to keep the clouds hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

@WHeunis I also dont think you can kick the reo with out some modifications to the body.

Guys if you could buy a dripper that gave the same creamy flavour of the reo would you go back to regulated mods and traditional dripping ?


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I must say that with all the people who swear by the Reo u have become quite intrigued.
> If only it had a battery indicator, charge by usb and maybe short circuit detection it would be everything i want.


 
If youre the "handyman" type...

All things are possible!!!
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/592199-give-me-skinny-vv-reo-2.html#post13875189


EDIT: For the record, I am NOT a handyman-type...


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

wow @ that reo modification haha awesome and ingenious


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> If youre the "handyman" type...
> 
> All things are possible!!!
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/592199-give-me-skinny-vv-reo-2.html#post13875189
> ...


 

would be interesting to see the 6 gauge wire running through a reo but seriously thats what i love abt the reo no wires and electronic stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> If youre the "handyman" type...
> 
> All things are possible!!!
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/592199-give-me-skinny-vv-reo-2.html#post13875189
> ...


Yes, Turbocad6 has done some wonderful things to Reos, both metal and wooden ones. But, yes no quick fix - one has to be somewhat more than just handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> would be interesting to see the 6 gauge wire running through a reo but seriously thats what i love abt the reo no wires and electronic stuff


+1 on that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

Also if you want a proper mech electronic mod then id suggest getting a ranger as i have heard great things abt them. This bad boy takes 2 18650 and has a big daddy 510 modified. The only problem is we wont get one here easily 

here a pic

http://i.imgur.com/Qx6UVK5.jpg


----------



## andro (14/8/14)

Is been done http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/283678-reo-grand-kick-stand-4.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

andro said:


> Is been done http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/283678-reo-grand-kick-stand-4.html
> View attachment 9776


There you go, thanks @andro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

andro said:


> Is been done http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/283678-reo-grand-kick-stand-4.html
> View attachment 9776


 
Thanks for this @andro.

Looks a bit dodgy though... I checked the thread and one shot showed a guy stabilizing it with an eraser!
Just by the looks of it though, I'm gonna close this issue for myself and conclude this:

While a Kick is POSSIBLE inside a Reo, it aint pretty and is likely not a good idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

Alex said:


> Don't worry mate, some of us Reonauts felt much the same way along this journey. I'm sure there's a Reo with your name on it out there waiting to be discovered.


 
I am considering it, btu then i did a quick calculation and it will cost me more than R3000 to get up and running!
That is a hefty fee, even if it might be the last device i ever need.
I still have 2 Sanyo 18650 batteries...i think 20A. Would they be fine acceptable?


----------



## andro (14/8/14)

I agree. Myself i only got electronic mod . After i tried hammer and nemesis . For a mech . The reo is a different game . Keep it simple .....is what is suppose to be . Normal reomizer and single coil and u will see what all the fuss is about . After you can use more atty etc . Now is the only device im sure i will not sell ......but buy more over time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I am considering it, btu then i did a quick calculation and it will cost me more than R3000 to get up and running!
> That is a hefty fee, even if it might be the last device i ever need.
> I still have 2 Sanyo 18650 batteries...i think 20A. Would they be fine acceptable?


If they are IMR, which I doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> If they are IMR, which I doubt.


 
Turns out they are.
Well, that's if they are the one's I found...

Some data if anyone cares.
Seems like a decent battery too!


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Turns out they are.
> Well, that's if they are the one's I found...
> 
> Some data if anyone cares.
> Seems like a decent battery too!


Thanks, they should be fine then @Heckers if yours are the same Sanyos.


----------

